# Milo & Me rabbits and baby watch!



## samssimonsays (Mar 30, 2015)

Who will be the first to have babies in my barn?!

I have 9 breeding French lop females I will list oldest to youngest and relations to other does.

Georgia broken gold tipped steel second time mom. First time she was awesome then not so awesome...




Lilly broken Opal, Georgia's half sister (same dad but Georgia's mom was daughter to Lilly's mom) 5th time mom... 0 successful litters raised by herself maybe one day she'll get it.



Tally solid blue, half sister to Georgia, niece to Lilly third time mom, awesome mom.



Colby solid black litter mate to tally, half sister to Georgia, niece to Lilly..second time mom, first time didn't go so well...



Maggie solid chinchilla no relations to anyone. Yay!. First time mom



Roxy the rew, no relationship to anyone either! first time mom



Kit kat the broken blue chinchilla (squirrel ) daughter to Lilly, dad was tally and Colby's littermate..first time mom



Jasmine broken black, daughter to tally first time mom



Honey solid chestnut, half sister to Georgia, Colby, tally. First time mom




Been breeding regularly in an attempt to get babies started and not a ton of luck but eventually they will start and it's just a matter of who takes first!

Any guesses?

My Guess will be on one of the younger first timers. Jazmine is my guess.


----------



## JakeM (Mar 30, 2015)

Pretty does. I love opals and chinchillas.

My bets on Tally takes first. Possibly Georgia or Lilly.

The young ones may take first depending on who gets bred first and how antsy they are.

Good luck!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks so much! I have 11 total right now  and am adding in several new girls with new lines because, as you can see, things are pretty close in the does genetics Lol. the other two does were September and November babies so still need to grow up some. 

I will add that everyone but Roxy are beyond antsy to breed both with bucks and the dogs....  hahaha!  So it's fair game for anyone right now.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 8, 2015)

As of last nights palpating I am hopeful to have a few litters coming up!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 9, 2015)

Wait -- What??? No pictures of the buck(s)?  Darn good looking does, but where's the bucks?

Please and thank you.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 9, 2015)

animalmom said:


> Wait -- What??? No pictures of the buck(s)?  Darn good looking does, but where's the bucks?
> 
> Please and thank you.


LOL Sorry! I will post them from my website!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 9, 2015)

@animalmom
Introducing the possible dads! I just sold 2 of my boys and am adding one more.

Charley is Honey's dad. A solid chestnut son to my very first pair of french lops.

 Titan is the uncle to Tally and Colby, great uncle to Nash, Kat and Baby Blue, Great Great Uncle to Jackie Frost. (Solid blue gold tipped steel) He is also a grand champion (has 3 legs=3 wins against 3 or more breeders and 5 or more rabbits)


 Ruben is non related to ANYONE YAY!!! (Broken Gold Tipped Steel) has 2 legs (=2 wins against 3 or more breeders and 5 or more rabbits)


 Nash, bottle baby (Fawn) related to all....


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 9, 2015)

Here is Arnold the brother to Roxy. (REW-Albino-Ruby Eye'd White) he has only ever done one drop and that was just a few days ago... he usually lifts for the girls....   Needless to say, his lack of interest in the Ladies is why he is going to a pet home... 


 


Buster aka Buffy (broken fawn) brother to Nash and Kat which is why he is headed to a new family. he is possible dad to a few litters coming up tho.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 9, 2015)

my baby girls who were born in September and November
Baby Blue (Solid Blue) born early september


 
Jackie Frost (soild frosted pearl) born mid november


 
baby Evey coming home in 10 days (solid blue silver tipped steel) born 12/13/14!


 
and the new buck I am adding in 10 days as well!
Theodore (broken cream buck) also born 12/13/14 with no relation to Evey


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 10, 2015)

Update*** 

NO BABIES.... UGH. Georgia is looking plump and miserable  and a possible due date for 7 does was April 8th, I breed in the evening so expect babies a bit later or next day... we also have due dates on the 13th, 16th, 21st, 27th and 7th... I am REALLY hoping someone takes soon!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Still no babies... from anyone. We shall see... I found a broken orange doe, broken opal doe and solid blue doe I am adding at lop nationals this weekend but I also am selling a few of my CLOSELY related females and males to help me in this. I have babies held back from most of them and a good friend would be taking my two sisters whom are related to everyone. a family is taking a boy relate to everyone and then I will be down a good number.  I am also adding a broken cream buck and possibly selling Maggie my solid chin doe after she has babies. We will see...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 14, 2015)

Best wishes that your girls will kindle soon!! Congrats on the soon to be additions!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 14, 2015)

We have a good indicater  there will be a winner shortly. Georgia is nesting! 

Thank you blessedwithgoats for the good thoughts!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 14, 2015)

Aww! yay! congratulations! Good girl Georgia!! 
You're very welcome Samantha!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 16, 2015)

Georgia had them today, on her due date, and there was 1 DOA and either 9 or 10 healthy babies. Not sure yet. It was too chilly to take them out of the nest this morning and they were still pretty wet. Lilly and Colby, not due until the end of the month, were nesting as well. Lilly did this last time when she was 2 weeks into her pregnancy and Georgia was due she nested then too. Didn't have anything just made a beautiful nest like she was going to.  
Any guesses on who is next? still 8 more to go! (Hopefully)


----------



## Shorty (Apr 16, 2015)

Aww look at all that cuteness!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats Samantha!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks y'all! I am over the moon with the arrival and they were long awaited for


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 16, 2015)

Aww! I can imagine! I was so excited when my rabbit had her first litter... it must be doubly exciting for you since you've had to wait so long!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 16, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww! I can imagine! I was so excited when my rabbit had her first litter... it must be doubly exciting for you since you've had to wait so long!


YES!  new babies are always exciting. I had been breeding her since October with no luck, or any of my does for that matter. SO now I believe the vitamin d supplement helped to kick start their reproductive systems.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 16, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> YES!  new babies are always exciting. I had been breeding her since October with no luck, or any of my does for that matter. SO now I believe the vitamin d supplement helped to kick start their reproductive systems.


Yay!! Glad they're being able to have babies now!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 21, 2015)

And....

Litter number two goes to _Maggie_! I was not 100% sure she had taken or not even though she showed the signs, she has in the past with nothing to show for it. I have tried for 8 months to get a litter from her and 1.5 years to get a litter from my buck! 5 different does have all killed his offspring and finally one is taking care of them.   

Jazmine, Lilly and Colby all have nests in their boxes but no babies yet! today is the due date for 7 does!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

Aww! Congrats!!! I love baby bunnies... they're so precious!  Best wishes for your other does that are due!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 22, 2015)

A beautiful litter of 5 was born to Jazmine yesterday! She is doing an amazing job so far as a first time momma  A broken to broken breeding resulted in 3 broken and 2 solids?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats Samantha!!!! Good girl Jazmine, being such a good momma!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 24, 2015)

Yesterday we welcomed 2 litters. from Colby and Lilly. Lilly's remaining three have since been fostered in with Colby's three in an attempt to save them but they are quite smaller than Colby's so I am not sure if they will make it or not. All other moms are doing amazing with their babies! and with Colby's being the youngest by 2 days, they are the biggest as well. That is a GREAT sign that they will be massive boned rabbits which is what we want here!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 26, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------

